# Problem running Roller coaster tycoon 3. Please help!



## Shadow_guy (Aug 5, 2005)

I get a message whenever i start roller coaster tycoon 3
The message is Failed to create direct3d device.
I have a S3 Graphics ProSavageDDR card with direct9x and 32mb of video memory.My ram is 256mb.Plzz tell me how to get the game started.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Not sure if your video card is sufficient enough to play that game. You may
want to check system requirements for the game. That being said, make 
sure that video card drivers are up to date.,as well as dx. If everything is
uptodate, I would recommend uninstalling and reinstalling the game.
Good luck, Sounds like its crashing on direct 3d which is a component of
DX.


----------



## Shadow_guy (Aug 5, 2005)

*Graphic problem!!!!!!*

Thanks,
I got the latest driver for my card and got the game working. But during the game on the menu and on the park the mouse flickers and a small square behind the arrow shows a green flickering patch.This happens when the landscape is loaded in the game. Please help me get rid of the problem.
The game runs a little slow too and whn the mouse is completely still it becomes invisible. :4-dontkno :4-dontkno


----------



## Luk07 (Jul 14, 2005)

*sounds familiar*

i had the same mouse problem on Command and conquer generals, it is sumthing to do with your video RAM (dont ask me why) you should seriously consider upgrading that gfx card if you want to play games on that PC.

Or even getting a whole new one, building one could cost you less than 400 pounds if you shop around.


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

Another possibility, I think there's an option in-game to select either hardware or software mouse - try changing that over.


----------



## Shadow_guy (Aug 5, 2005)

Can u plzzzzz specify where that option is 
There is a problem. Whenever i try to save the game or load a game from the in game menu I automatically return to Windows. I tried reinstalling but that did not help. Plzzzzz help!! :4-dontkno


----------



## Luk07 (Jul 14, 2005)

that's a prob with RCT3 itself, only happens on sandbox mode right?


----------



## Shadow_guy (Aug 5, 2005)

I return back to Windows even while tryin to save a game from anywhere .
I cannot acsess the 4 or 5 options on the upper side when u play the game
like save, controls etc.
:sad: :sad: :4-dontkno :4-dontkno


----------



## geoff14 (Aug 13, 2005)

*hi, i need some help for rct3. see this is my problem i run a geforce 440 gk card and i play rct3 and i really love great water graphics expt its not giving me the option to make them good and ive got much more then the required gk card. CAN YOU HELP PLEASE.

ps. all my friends think this is a great tech suppor forum (4)*


----------



## Luk07 (Jul 14, 2005)

have you got it set to custom graphic options?
if so then the game is stopping you from doing it for a reason, and if u meet the minimum it doesnt mean that you can run all the fancy stuff but just that you can barely run it


----------



## Luk07 (Jul 14, 2005)

evry1 who has a problem with rct3 i have 1 thing to say - PATCH IT!


----------



## bushbabi (Aug 29, 2005)

i need help with my new rollercoaster tycoon 3 pc game!! whenever i try to open it it says that it could not create the direct 3D device. im confused a this as we have the sims 2 on our computor which has the same graphics. Some people have told me to update my video card but i dnt even no what these r nd how to get one! cud sum1 plz help advise me on where to buy one for my compuotr (bout a yr old windows XP) and whats the best prices?


----------

